# Bios corrupt on laptop, how can I fix it?



## PsychoMania (Feb 12, 2006)

I updated the bios on my acer travelmate 2700 laptop, the procedure appeared to work without errors using the supplied update program for windows, the laptop shut down when it had finished. I followed the instructions to the letter but the laptop will no longer boot up.

When I switch it on I hear a long beep followed by two short beeps, my friend tells me that this means that the bios is corrupted. After the beeps the hard drive spins up and the access light flashes for a second then nothing else happens. The screen is always blank.

My friend told me that on older laptops with floppy drives that you could reflash the bios blind by using a bootable program on a floppy but he doesn't know if this is possible on laptops with cd/dvd drives.

Is there anyway I can reflash the bios on this laptop myself without sending it away for repair?

Thank you in advance for you help!:sayyes:


----------



## PsychoMania (Feb 12, 2006)

Can anyone help?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you can get to the CMOS battery >>> then most likely you can also get access to the bios chip ????? you can have your bios chip (eprom) reflashed by a vendor on ebay cheaply. Go to ebay >>>> do a search for "bios Chip" look in the items until you find a seller named *Angelib* I have used him several times, very fast turn around time and very good communicator. The bios chip will just pop out with the use of two paper clips with little hooks bent on their ends / make sure you write down on paper the orientation of the chip PRIOR to removal >>> every chip as an identifing edge >>> it will be a squared off corner or shallow half circle indent etc >>>> dotn use stickers or writing on the chips as orientation marks !! been there done that !! dont work ~ ~ ~ when you install a chip in the wrong orientation it smokes the new one !! 

there is a way to blind flash your bios even with a CD rom drive >>>> I dont remember off the top of my head >>>> with the instructions for flashing with a CD drive are at 
www.bootdisk.com scroll down about 1/3rd of the page >>>> you will see BOOTABLE CD


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tipidpc.com/cham_bootblock.php


----------



## PsychoMania (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I will give it a try!


----------



## Hancock (Jan 8, 2011)

linderman said:


> there is a way to blind flash your bios even with a CD rom drive >>>> I dont remember off the top of my head >>>> with the instructions for flashing with a CD drive are at
> [URL="http://www.bootdisk.com"][url]www.bootdisk.com[/URL][/URL] scroll down about 1/3rd of the page >>>> you will see BOOTABLE CD


I assume that this will not work if there is no power detectable at any of the three USB ports. Or can I use a self powered CD drive?
By the way, Fan works, power light works,
Just thinking about taking another crack at my wife's netbook before going out and replacing it. (Acer Aspire One AOA110)


----------



## Hancock (Jan 8, 2011)

I had not realised that the last reply was several years old...............hopefully there's someone still out there following this thread.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hancock

Whenever you have a problem you should create a new thread. Asking a question in an existing thread like this only causes confusion and makes it more difficult to resolve your problem. Include hardware details and a clear description of your problem.


----------



## Hancock (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you....will do.


----------

